# Lesions on lips



## CandiGirl (May 19, 2011)

I noticed these lesions on my pup Adonis' lips yesterday and I am at a loss for what they could be. I was hoping that I could get some input from other people. 

Does anyone know what they are? or what they could be? Is it something that I should be concerned about? Should I be taking him to the vet for it?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it may be a more advanced version of this:
Lip sore? - GermanShepherdHome.net


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

On the first picture, it looks as though there is pus oozing from one on (his) right side. That would highten my concern. 

They look as though they are ulcers. I would be very concerned and I would take him to the vet ASAP. See if you can see down his throat. Make sure he doesn't have the same ulceration in his mouth and/or down his throat. 

It looks horribly painful. To me at least.


----------



## CandiGirl (May 19, 2011)

The lesions are not moist or producing puss. The first picture just features a lovely glob of drool, lol. They are always very dry, and he doesn't seem to be in any discomfort, not even when I touch him around the mouth. 

I will take him in to the vet to see what they say. I just always like to get outside input first, as my vet must be very rich from all my animals health issues, lol.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

that is definitely a vet visit. Please keep us posted. Very interested to see what the issue is. Best of luck.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

CandiGirl said:


> The lesions are not moist or producing puss. The first picture just features a lovely glob of drool, lol. They are always very dry, and he doesn't seem to be in any discomfort, not even when I touch him around the mouth.


Oh, whew! Sorry!


----------

